# Santa Fe Flyfishermen? (Texas)



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm almost ready! Got my Orvis rod and Okuma Helios reel. I just had major back surgery and really NEED something to keep me sane. I'm allowed a little freedom but still somewhat homebound. I'm hoping to learn in the yard (4 acres) with no hook on my line. Is this idea unreasonable? I'm gonna try to make it to FTU today to get educated about backing, line, tippet, etc. I need an instructor! I'm really committed to seeing this through. A little guidance will be much appreciated. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Talk with either Andy or Capt. Chris Phillips about all of your concerns. Also, try using a small piece of pipe cleaner, bent in the middle, for a casting "dummy".


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

NW80 said:


> Talk with either Andy or Capt. Chris Phillips about all of your concerns. Also, try using a small piece of pipe cleaner, bent in the middle, for a casting "dummy".


I agree. I took an all day lesson/class at FTU last year from Chris and Cary, the Sage rep.
Now if I'd just practice and put down the regular rod 'n reel. LOL


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

kenny said:


> I agree. I took an all day lesson/class at FTU last year from Chris and Cary, the Sage rep.
> Now if I'd just practice and put down the regular rod 'n reel. LOL


how much did an all day lesson cost and what exactly did you do for an entire day? I ask because I took a lesson a few months back and felt i got more out of the training practicing what I learned once i got back to the casa.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Years ago I learned how to cast....on land. While water adds tension to the line, practicing in the yard is still better than not practicing at all. Keep in mind that the yard will dirty up your fly line, so you will want to clean it before you go fishing. They sell fly line cleaner at FTU - ask Chris or Andy and they will hook you up with some. If you are practicing with a leader tied to the end of your fly line, remember that if you hear it pop (as if you popped a towel) then you have slack in your line - if your timing is good and the line is under constant tension, then the transition from backcast to forward cast is subtle, and you won't hear the leader "pop."

Good luck and practice casting into the wind too.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

Make sure that you tell your instructor that you just had back surgery. You may have to have an unconventional cast. Many forms of casting protect the joints in your wrist, elbow, and shoulder, but you need to protect your back. I had back surgery about ten years ago, and had to completely change my cast. (most of my movement is in my knees) Some may think I look stupid, but I always wear a thick wading belt, while fly-fishing. It helps protect my back, and keeps me fishing longer. Make sure you work on your stomach muscles; a strong core will make recovery much faster. Tight lines.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Well, it looks like it may be a while longer. Saturday I went to Marburgers and had Todd load my spool. Bought an instructional DVD by Lefty Kreh and some "go to" flies. I was so stoked about getting going! After all the rigging and shopping and buying, the spool wouldn't lock onto the frame. Heart sinking now. I've e-mailed the E-Bay store I bought it from twice now asking for some guidance and / or relief. No reply as of yet. Anybody here familiar with this reel? A very reputable 2cooler referred me to this fellow and I'm hoping he is a man of integrity. Meanwhile I'm about as frustrated as they come. On the bright side, you oughta see these flies. They're AWESOME! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Guy,

Chris Phillips does private casting instruction.. He lives across the street from me and does his private lessons at the end of our street on the main canal.. Might be an option, since its closer.. He knows his bizness too

Thomas


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Criss is a great guy and a great guide, you can't go wrong with him...


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with all the positive things that have been said about Chris. I've known him for many years and he is an excellent casting instructor and guide. Great guy too. I bought my wife casting lessons from him - she liked his casting style. You might give him a try to get started in the correct manner.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Chris is very easy going and very open with his information. Would give you the shirt off his back. I can't tell you how many times I have seen him cast the entire fly line, and that's the 120 foot ones, and he looks as smooth as silk.

Proud to call him my friend,

THE JAMMER


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks y'all. The E-Bay guy never called me back so I called Okuma's customer service department and explained my situation to them. Today I recieved my parts in the mail with an invoice with a balance due of $0! They just made a customer out of me! Now to learn how to use this buggywhip! Tight lines, Guy


----------

